# Growing weed in Spain - legal?



## 1130002 (Feb 11, 2016)

So I read that it's legal to grow weed in Spain for personal use. Me and my friend would like to move there and we finally have the funds and we do like us some weed... So how many bushes can we grow? We would like to try various strains so at least at the beginning we would like to grow a lot. All for personal use however.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

spainweed said:


> So I read that it's legal to grow weed in Spain for personal use. Me and my friend would like to move there and we finally have the funds and we do like us some weed... So how many bushes can we grow? We would like to try various strains so at least at the beginning we would like to grow a lot. All for personal use however.


I'm not 100% certain but I would say it must be legal to grow for personal use because there are legal growshops where you can by seeds & everything else you need

I don't know how many plants you can have, but I did read some years ago that it's 5 per adult living in the property - that might have changed though


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

There is no real answer, yes it is legal to grow for home use but it must not be visible from public land and if a neighbour decides to report you then they can and it will then become a matter for the courts to decide.
I'd like to think that the attending officer can use their discretion before it gets that far but it may even be out of their hands.

Also the term personal use is not actually defined so there is no guideline as to how much that actually is.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I was once told that it was 4 plants but they must not be visible - so you can't grow them on your balcony.

Like others, I suspect it's down to the attending officer's discretion.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

A couple I knew grew 5 plants several years ago. Growing conditions here mean a huge harvest and they have way more than they can get through!


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm keeping this quiet. I'll have even *more* visitors than I do now.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2016)

spainweed said:


> So I read that it's legal to grow weed in Spain for personal use. Me and my friend would like to move there and we finally have the funds and we do like us some weed... So how many bushes can we grow? We would like to try various strains so at least at the beginning we would like to grow a lot. All for personal use however.


I would suggest a visit to the local Police station and ask? Make sure you get this in writing as well just in case you have an unexpected visit!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Seems like everywhere is going to pot!


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Far out man :hat:


----------



## EdofWigan (Jun 28, 2015)

You can legally buy cannabis seeds inEurope, even the but it is illegal to germinate them:

Frequently Asked Questions - Cannabis & Marijuana Seeds :: Seedsman


Spain has created a lot of confusion. There seem to be lots of Urban Myths, flying about, caution, might be the best advice:

! Spanish News Today - How Many Cannabis Plants Can I Grow Legally In Spain?

You can grow them, as long as no one can see them (public) does sound a little like:_ 'If a tree falls in the forest...' _


----------



## jojobear (Feb 10, 2016)

This post has been very helpful and also confusing. I had heard previously you were allowed to have only amount for personal use. So, how much is that?


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

That is up to the judge or even the attending officer I believe.
While it seems to be somewhat of a grey area involving amounts the underlying thing is it is legal to grow and use inside a private premises. 
Nobody needs more than 3 plants a season anyways.


----------



## jojobear (Feb 10, 2016)

Pazcat said:


> That is up to the judge or even the attending officer I believe.
> While it seems to be somewhat of a grey area involving amounts the underlying thing is it is legal to grow and use inside a private premises.
> Nobody needs more than 3 plants a season anyways.


I agree I could probably make it on 3 plants. lol


----------

